# Snowboard Youtuber



## ctoma (Aug 9, 2011)

Nick.Felker said:


> Yo what up people, im not gunna make it long Ive been putting out edits of me and my homies at my local hill, street spots and some home made rails. If you want to check it out just search Nick Felker in youtube or just copy and paste and its the first one that comes up!(can't post a link in here sorry)
> 
> I try my best to post once a week and if its not a edit it might be a street mission or something else, hope to see you there!


Dammit, I fat-fingered it and accidentally searched "Dick Felcher" and the most vile videos appeared....


----------



## mojo maestro (Jan 6, 2009)

U should try.....Dick Belcher..................


----------



## wrathfuldeity (Oct 5, 2007)

mojo maestro said:


> U should try.....Dick Belcher..................


And his brothers Prick and Lick Belcher


----------



## Nick.Felker (Jan 18, 2018)

*Thanks for all the positive feedback*

Fuck all u guys lmao


----------



## MarkLIVEtv (Feb 27, 2018)

Like all youtubers, just keep creating content, and filter out the haters


----------

